# ExcelSheet aus SAP



## DerBär (19. Juni 2002)

Hi Leuts

Hab ein kleines Prob.
Hatte heute einen Kurs über Excel und eine Teilnehmerin wollte an Hand
eines Beispieles aus Ihrer Firma eine Pivod Tabelle erstellen.
Alles kein Problem dachte ich wie das geht weis ich ja.

OKI nachdem beim x Versuch ein Summen Ergebnis auszugeben immer wieder

0 als Ergebnis kamm dachte ich ok ich mach mal aus der Spalte eine Summe.
Und siehe da auch da kommt als Ergebnis 0 raus.
Kann aber nicht sein.
So Zellenformat angesehen als Zahl formatiert aber das Ergebnis bleibt 0
Nachgeguckt ob Zelle gesperrt oder sonst was. Fehlanzeige.
HAb dann auch Löschen/Formate gemacht. War aber auch .......

Schreib ich aber in eine Zelle eine beliebige neue Zahl bekomme
ich als Ergebnis halt das was ich gerade eingetippt habe.

Dann hab ich mal gefragt wie das Sheet erstellt wurde, und als Antwort kam das wurde über SAP importiert.
Und da hatten Sie schon hin und wieder Probleme damit.

Mit der Funktion ISTZAHL() bekomme ich wie könnt es anders sein FALSCH
Warum krieg ich dann aber 0 als Ergebnis.
Hat jemand von euch schon mal sowas gehört.
Ich dachte immer das wen Excel kein Ergebnis ausgeben kann das da dann
#WERT oder #Name steht.

Wie kann ich Excel davon überzeugen das das ja Zahlen sind die da in der Zelle stehen.(Sind nämlich wirklich welche oder ist 7589,24 jetzt keine mehr)
Tipp ich die selbe Zahl in die selbe Zelle hab ich auch ein Ergebnis,
Haarerauf 

Bin mit meinem Latein am Ende. Naja und bei Microsoft nachfragen ich weis nicht.
Probier es erst mal hier.
Danke schon mal für Eure Hilfe


----------



## dfd1 (19. Juni 2002)

Könntest du mal das Beispiel posten, damit ich mir etwas konkreteres darunter vorstellen kann?? Vieleicht kann dir dann besser geholfen werden...


----------



## DerBär (20. Juni 2002)

OK werde mal sehen das ich das Sheed bekomme und stell es mal rauf.


----------



## DerBär (20. Juni 2002)

So hab das Sheet jetzt mal gezipt und raufgeladen.
Hoffe Dir fällt was ein


----------



## DerBär (21. Juni 2002)

Noch was ich hab vergessen zu sagen das das nur bei Excel2000 so ist.
Mit Excel 97 gibt es das Problem nicht


----------



## dfd1 (21. Juni 2002)

Da ich jetzt die Tabelle habe, schaute ich das mal an...

Laut deinen Angaben willst du eine Summe von der Spalte Net value (F), oder??

Bei dir gibt es dabei die Summe 0, richtig??

Meine Feststellung: Ich habe auch die Summe zusammengezählt und kam dabei auf.. 0. 

Aber ich weiss wieso.
Z.B. in der Zeile 32 ist die Zahl*-* 126,00, in der Zeile 34 *-*10277,86 usw...

Am Ende komme ich auf 0,00. Habe es auch selber mit dem Rechner zusammengezählt.
Das Problem liegt weder an der Pivottabelle noch an Excel, sondern an den Daten.

Hoffe, ich konnte Helfen.;-)

MFG
DFD


----------



## DerBär (21. Juni 2002)

Danke für Deine Hilfe aber daran kann es nicht liegen.

Wen ich jetzt beliebige Zeilen lösche kann dann nicht wieder null rauskommen.
Aber egal welche ich lösche es bleibt Null.
Probier das mal und Du wirst sehen das das nichts ändert.

Also kann es daran nicht liegen.
Und wen Du von den 206 Zeilen 204 löscht und nur die ersten beiden läßt, dann steht da  in der ersten Zeile 1156,48 und in der
zweiten Zeile 935,66 und wen ichg daraus eine Summe bilde kann da nicht Null rauskommen.

Jetzt hab ich gerade was versucht und jetzt wird es seltsam. Seltsamer als es ohnehin schon ist.

Wenn ich in der Spalte net_value in eine Zelle klicke und dann
oben in der Bearbeitungs Zeile auf = oder in die Bearbeitungs Zeile reinklicke, Wupps richtet sich die Zahl rechts aus und plötzlich ist es auch eine Zahl und ich kann mit der rechnen.

Soweit so gut aber das Fomat dieser Zelle kann ih jetzt wieder nicht für alle übernehmen.
Kann doch nicht in alle 206 Zellen klicken um das zu ändern.
Wobei das jetzt nur der Auszug aus einem SAP Query isr.
Im Normalfall kommen da 4-5000 Datensätze raus.

Fällt Dir noch was ein.
Ein kleiner Zauberspruch oder sonst was .
Bin für alles dankbar was weiter hilft.


----------



## DerBär (21. Juni 2002)

Problem gelöst.

1- Spalte markieren
2- Menüpunkt DATEN > TEXT IN SPALTEN klicken
3- weiter > weiter
4-STANDARD auswählen
5- ENDE

Wupps und ich hab mein Ergebnis


----------



## dfd1 (21. Juni 2002)

Dann ist ja gut...


----------



## DerBär (21. Juni 2002)

Für den Fall das wieder einer so ein Problem hat hier ein kleines
Makro mit dem sich das Problem auch lösen läßt.
Da SAP auch Zahlen Teilweise mit einem Führenden Leerzeichen exportiert erkennt es Excel nur als Text.
Es läßt sich leider nicht über das normale Zellenformat lösen.

SUB in_Zahl_umwandeln() 

Application.ScreenUpdating=False
For Each Zelle In Selection.Cells
Zelle.Value = Trim(Zelle.Value)
If Not IsNumeric(Zelle.Value) Or IsEmpty(Zelle) Then GoTo NEXT_Zelle
Zelle.Value = CDbl(Zelle.Value)
NEXT_Zelle:
Next Zelle
Application.ScreenUpdating=True

End Sub 


Und dieses Makro auf den markierten Bereich anwenden.


----------

